# Cheap Wine vs Expensive Wine



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

You know its funny, I have a couple of bottles of expensive wine that has been sitting for a while now. I popped open the bottles a couple weeks ago and drank a couple glasses, and I have to say that I really was not impressed. The thing that I find really funny, is that I got a box of the really cheap wal-mart box wine (White Zinfandel) and it went down so much better then the expensive wine. 

Does anyone else find this happening?

I am coming from a very weak background of wine, so this may be the reason for this happening.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Cheap wine is definately better than expensive wine. Just check this out:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=155657
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

A lot of depends on context. Cheap wines tend to be sweeter and easier to drink and require less presence from the drinker. You can just drink them. Expensive wine requires a commitment to appreciate. Kind of like a premium vs a yard gar. One you need to take the time to smoke and appreciate and the other you can enjoy while doing other things. Now of course price isn't everything there are some expensive wines that are not very good, or have turned or what not and there are some lower priced wines that can be very good but are relatively unknown still there is a certain truth that you get what you pay for. The last thing is you have to drink what you like. Some people prefer the profiles of a cheaper wine and there is no shame in that it is a preference. I don't know your wine history so it could be the white fits your profile better. Who knows. I tell you what on a hot humid night like tonight I much prefer a 6$ riesling to a 100$ cab. Cheers.


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm with you on the cheap wine. I will be the first to admit that I don't have a taste for fine wine. A friend of mine is a bit of a wine snob and serves very nice wines when we have dinner at his house. But to me, they taste no different (to me) than the bottles of two buck chuck that I pick up from Trader Joe's. 

I conclude that I just have simple tastes.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

It's entirely taste preference. I like and will regularly purchase a $14 crianza and at the same time totally adore a $200 Penfolds Granger. 

There are more things to consider though also. Wines peak and then fall. When a wine is passed its prime, it's not a good thing. So if you had something expensive that was sitting around entirely too long it will come out with a vinegar edge that is just not nice at all.

When buying an expensive bottle, it's best to know when to drink it.

PS. 2001 Barolo's are drinking REALLY well right now.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish I could find the article....but recently a blind study was performed....when they told the subject the one wine was more expensive....their ratings of that wine went way up. When they didn't say anything....the ratings were comparable.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

The love for expensive wine is an acquired taste. Like so many other things you have to really be interested and experienced, even passionate, to discern the differences between a cheap product and an expensive product.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

ambientboy said:


> It's entirely taste preference. I like and will regularly purchase a $14 crianza and at the same time totally adore a $200 Penfolds Granger.
> 
> There are more things to consider though also. Wines peak and then fall. When a wine is passed its prime, it's not a good thing. So if you had something expensive that was sitting around entirely too long it will come out with a vinegar edge that is just not nice at all.
> 
> ...


Well said. There are some gems that are sub $20, many of which come out of Spain, Argentina, Chile, and Australia. It's all about finding a varietal that you really enjoy too. Shiraz is a great start into higher end wines IMO because they tend to be very fruit forward while at the same time having some of the qualities of "fine" wine. I can appreciate sweet wines, but I enjoy a nice riesling more than cheaper sweeter wines. Just like developing a palate for cigars, wine and even better beers for that matter require a certain amount of dedication. If that is not your passion, then whatever suits your palate. Good wine is the wine you enjoy.

There are some $10 tempranillo and garnachas that are very good coming out of Spain.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

There's a big difference to a 92 rated Lafite and 92 rate $12 spanish wine. Both have the same rating, but are worlds apart.

Until you have had a lot of grand cru's and first growth's, it is hard to put in perspective. Anyone is going to like La Tache (DRC) over Louis Jadot Village...

As much as I drink $10-30 wines, that is all they are and can be quite fantastic, but let's talk apples for apples...


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark C said:


> The love for expensive wine is an acquired taste. Like so many other things you have to really be interested and experienced, even passionate, to discern the differences between a cheap product and an expensive product.


:tpd: I was going to comment, but I really could not have said it any better myself.


----------

